# Авиация > Матчасть >  Аэродромное покрытие.

## RA3DCS

Никола, задал вопрос про шестиугольные плиты на советских аэродромах.  Я такие видел только на одном снимке в Болгарии, где закончили свой век последние МиГ-23.
Встречал кто такое покрытие на наших аэродромах?

----------


## Mig

Аэродром Кубинка.

На фото из архива Виктора Кабанова - Су-7Б 274 апиб, Кубинка, 1969 г.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Аэродром Кубинка.
> 
> На фото из архива Виктора Кабанова - Су-7Б 274 апиб, Кубинка, 1969 г.


Спасибо! Очень ценный снимок!

----------


## kfmut

вот здесь http://ischo.livejournal.com/20622.html#cutid1 вводную часть можно почитать, а можно и с автором пообщаться на предмет фотографий с атрибутировкой ;-)

----------


## RA3DCS

> вот здесь http://ischo.livejournal.com/20622.html#cutid1 вводную часть можно почитать, а можно и с автором пообщаться на предмет фотографий с атрибутировкой ;-)


Молодцы моделисты!! Просто позавидуешь, от знания матчасти (где какой лючок чем отличается на разных модификациях самолетов, до отличия аэродромного покрытия) всеразвитые ребята!

----------


## RA3DCS

Вот еще аэродром с шестигранными плитами,  Пушкин ULLP

----------


## An-Z

Балтимор ещё кое где сохранил такие плиты..

----------


## dexter

Аэродром Сокол, Саратовская область

----------


## Vovacii

На аэродроме Ефремов такие плиты присутствуют

----------


## Nazar

на аэродроме в Горелово вроде шестиугольные плиты стояли. Вечером фото посмотрю.

----------


## Алексей Матвиенко

На сахалинском Соколе старая японская полоса была нарощена шестигранниками.

----------


## Avia M

Данная тема вновь затронута была, соотв. заинтересовала. По данным из различных источников можно сделать вывод, что сие плиты активно использовались при переходе на твердое покрытие с начала 40-х... На Дальнем Востоке находятся любителями "именные", датированные 1942 г.
Имеется мнение, что заливались бетоном по месту. Сильно сомневаюсь, не практично, не выгодно. По поводу выбора формы, четких обоснований не находится, но полагаю они имелись.
По мере износа, менялись на "традиционные". Где-то демонтировались, где-то "хоронились" под слоем нового покрытия.
Применялись и вне СССР, выше *RA3DCS* упомянул Болгарию.
На фото "где-то в Крыму" и полагаю Болгария, Граф-Игнатиево.

----------


## Fencer

> Встречал кто такое покрытие на наших аэродромах?


Аэродром Комсомольск-на-Амуре (Хурба)...

----------


## Avia M

Составил список аэродромов, с данным покрытием (полагаю далеко не полный):

Аджикабул, Армавир, Ахтубинск, Багай-Барановка, Балтимор, Барановичи, Бежецк, Белая, Бесовец, Бирофельд-Южный, Бобровка, Бобруйск, Болбасово,  Борисоглебск, Борисоглебское, Борисполь, Борки (Тверская обл.), Брянск, Быхов, Варфоломеевка, Васильков, Веретье (Остров), Весёлое, Видлица, Внуково, Воздвиженка, Волгоград, Гайок, Гатчина, Гвардейское, Горелово, Горин, Громово, Гянджа, Данилово, Двоевка (Вязьма), Дзёмги, Днепропетровск, Донецк, Дягилево, Ефремов, Жуляны,  Запорожье, Зокняй,  Зябровка, Ивано-Франковск, Иркутск, Калинка (10-й участок), Канск-Центральный, Карачала, Касимово, Клин-5, Кобулети (Грузия), Коломыя, Кольцово, Кобрин, Конотоп, Коса, Красноводск (Туркмения, ныне Туркменбаши), Краснодар-Центральный, Красноярск-Северный, Крымск, Кубинка, Кызыл-Агач, Луховицы, Майхе, Мариновка, Мачулищи, Мериа (Грузия), Мигалово, Минеральные Воды, Миргород, Монино, Москва Захарково, Москва Измайлово, Москва Центральный аэродром им. Фрунзе, Москва Фили (завод), Небит-даг (Туркмения), Нежин, Новоалексеевка (Шота Руставелли) Тбилиси, Обор, Овруч, Одесса, Озёрное, Орёл,  Паневежис, Паустово, Переяславка-2, Пирсагат, Полтава, Приозерье, Пружаны, Пулково, Пушкин, Ржев, Ростов на Дону, Рузаевка, Румбула, Саки, Сангачалы, Сандар, Североморск-1, Североморск-2, Семипалатинск, Сенаки, Сеща, Ситал-Чай, Скнилов, Сокеркино (Кострома), Сокол Пермь (Большое Савино), Сокол Саратовская обл., Сокол Сахалинская обл., Соколовка, Сольцы, Сормово, Суур-Мерийоки (вблизи Харитоново, учебная база Выборгского филиала Санкт-Петербургского университета гражданской авиации), Тапа, Тарту, Тахтамыгда, Тирасполь, Тихорецк, Толмачево, Углово, Украинка, Улла, Умань, Хабаровск-Центральный, Халино, Ханкала, Ханская, Харьков, Хвалынка, Хороль, Хурба, Центральная Угловая, Черниговка, Чкаловский, Шаталово, Щучин, Янгаджа (Туркмения)…

География обширная, с подтверждением и без (со слов современников).

----------


## Avia M

Добавляем Ахтубинск.

----------


## GThomson

> Данная тема вновь затронута была, соотв. заинтересовала. По данным из различных источников можно сделать вывод, что сие плиты активно использовались при переходе на твердое покрытие с начала 40-х... На Дальнем Востоке находятся любителями "именные", датированные 1942 г.
> Имеется мнение, что заливались бетоном по месту. Сильно сомневаюсь, не практично, не выгодно. По поводу выбора формы, четких обоснований не находится, но полагаю они имелись...


попадалось в сети про Конотоп.
во время войны немцы использовали местный аэродром ВВС РККА выложенный шестигранными плитами.
для ремонта после бомбёжек обязали местное население лепить "ремкомплекты" - шестигранники, по плите со двора.
размер стандартный, легко обеспечить заменяемость
за плохое качество или воровство казённого цемента - "расстреляйт".
в список добавить ещё аэродромы в Белой Церкви, Полтаве, старый аэродром в Сутисках.
на многих аэродромах 40-50-х годов есть подслой из шестигранников.

----------


## Avia M

> в список добавить ещё аэродромы в Белой Церкви, Полтаве, старый аэродром в Сутисках.
> на многих аэродромах 40-50-х годов есть подслой из шестигранников.


Да Гайок (Гаёк) или Белая Церковь? Как правильно? запамятовал... :Confused:  
Сутиски сообщают о травяном покрытии...
Конотоп.

----------


## stream

Бежецк, североморск-1. ахтубинск

----------


## Avia M

Добавляем фотографии...

----------


## unclebu

> Данная тема вновь затронута была, соотв. заинтересовала. По данным из различных источников можно сделать вывод, что сие плиты активно использовались при переходе на твердое покрытие с начала 40-х... На Дальнем Востоке находятся любителями "именные", датированные 1942 г.
> Имеется мнение, что заливались бетоном по месту. Сильно сомневаюсь, не практично, не выгодно. По поводу выбора формы, четких обоснований не находится, но полагаю они имелись.
> По мере износа, менялись на "традиционные". Где-то демонтировались, где-то "хоронились" под слоем нового покрытия.
> Применялись и вне СССР, выше *RA3DCS* упомянул Болгарию.
> На фото "где-то в Крыму" и полагаю Болгария, Граф-Игнатиево.


Вы не поверите, но Вы совершенно правы. Шестигранники заливали на старых аэродромах вручную. Форма выбрана из условия, чтобы человек "ровнялкой" (грабли без зубьев, а с ровной поверхностью) мог выровнять бетон заходя с шести сторон к опалубке. В те времена заводы по производству бетонных плит еще только начинали строить и оснащение инженерных батальонов и военных строителей было слабое. А таким способом удавалось быстро создавать аэродромные покрытия. Это во время писания своей кандидатской раскопал Дмитрий Дьяков (хорошо знакомый некоторым нашим форумчанам) , общаясь с военными строителями в РБ. он много времени посвятил изучению гарнизонов и аэродромов именно с точки зрения зданий, сооружений и покрытий в зависимости от года создания или реконструкции. 
А на счет практичности и выгоды Вы не правы - это очень выгодно и довольно практично. Поверьте строителю.

----------


## Fencer

Полигон авиаремонтного завода https://peterburg2.ru/restplaces/pol...oda-28039.html

----------


## Fencer

Аэродром Углово https://peterburg2.ru/restplaces/aer...ovo-28010.html

----------


## Avia M

В конце 1942 года Валентина получила паспорт. Девушку отправили в 49-й БАО (батальон аэродромного обслуживания), который тогда располагался в деревне Углово (Угловский аэродром). В батальоне были женщины разного возраста, больше сорока человек. Началась жизнь на казарменном положении.

— Поселили нас в деревне Романовке, в двух километрах от аэродрома, в частных домах. Меня стала опекать очень хорошая женщина Екатерина Кузнецова. Она говорила, что я ей напоминаю дочь, оставшуюся на оккупированной немцами территории. Мы даже спали на одной кровати, чтоб было теплее и не так страшно. Очень часто аэродром бомбили. Питались мы в армейской столовой. Это было трехразовое горячее питание! В основном каши разные — ячневая, перловая, чечевичная. И хлеба — 400 граммов в день! — отмечает Валентина Николаевна.

Работа на аэродроме была нелегкая.

— Летом мы помогали солдатам строить ангары для самолетов, маскировали ангары. Для этого резали дерн с травой, мелкими кустиками. Все это складывалось на ангар по периметру, получался зеленый такой холм. Работали и на летном поле, ровняли, зарывали воронки после бомбежки, а зимой убирали снег.

«В блокаду меня спасла работа на аэродроме в Углово» / История / Всеволожск. Открытая книга

Окончив в декабре 1941 года 2-е Ленинградское авиационное училище Василий проходил службу механиком по авиавооружению на аэродроме Углово. В послевоенное время он обслуживал уже самолеты с реактивными двигателями. 
Послужной список в должности механика по авиавооружению Василия Басюк: 
27 истребительный авиаполк - с декабря 1941 г. 
29 истребительный авиаполк - с февраля 1942 г. 
26 истребительный авиаполк - с февраля 1943 г. 
7-я отдельная разведывательная эскадрилья – с мая 1951 по июль 1956 г. 

https://vk.com/wall-190887808_85

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1

----------


## Fencer

> Источник https://sandar.ucoz.ru/photo/?page1


Еще фотографии.

----------


## Avia M

"Рулежки" впоследствии активно использовались в качестве бордюров и прочих заборов...

----------


## Avia M

Тбилиси. Им. Шота Руставелли (ранее "Новоалексеевка").

----------


## Fencer

> Самара Бобровка


Источник https://russianplanes.net/id308056

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Сахалин, Смирных. ВПП пересекает интересную структуру (старая полоса?). Вложение 90667


Японская ВПП

----------


## Avia M

> Японская ВПП


Широкая. Японцы предпочитали "квадратики" заливать... :Cool:

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Широкая. Японцы предпочитали "квадратики" заливать...


Да, сколько полос видел, все такие. Южнее Смирных есть с.Забайкалец, рядом был.п.Возвращение, после войны стоял 368-й ИАП, там впп также квадратами. Ещё южнее  а/д Леонидово (Ручеёк), та же самая ситуация, но полоса длиннее, плюс рулёжки.

----------


## Avia M

> Да, сколько полос видел, все такие. Южнее Смирных есть с.Забайкалец, рядом был.п.Возвращение, после войны стоял 368-й ИАП, там впп также квадратами. Ещё южнее  а/д Леонидово (Ручеёк), та же самая ситуация, но полоса длиннее, плюс рулёжки.


Спасибо. Посмотрел.
А что из себя представляют ныне эти ВПП? Выкрошившийся бетон в форме квадратов? Есть понимание, плиты это или бетон заливали по месту в опалубку? Интересно.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Спасибо. Посмотрел.
> А что из себя представляют ныне эти ВПП? Выкрошившийся бетон в форме квадратов? Есть понимание, плиты это или бетон заливали по месту в опалубку? Интересно.


Не плиты. Именно бетон.
Где-то квадраты, где-то прямоугольники.

В Смирных полуконсервация... есть комендатура. Летают гражданские Dash 6. В Леонидово пусто, но тоже летают Дэшки.
Возвращение пустует.
В своё время там был запасной, тренировочный, грунтово-снежный аэродром для Ту-16. Японскую полосу продлили грунтовой.
Потом была какая-то база хранения, вроде до конца 90х.
Байка ходит, мол эта впп японцами была законсервирована, а нашли бетон обнаружили случайно, когда пасущиеся коровы его раскопали...

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Смирных


Возвращение


Леонидово

----------


## Avia M

Японский бетон (если я правильно понял по фото) вполне себе стойкий...

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Японский бетон (если я правильно понял по фото) вполне себе стойкий...


Даже очень.
Покрытие ВПП, ДОТы, и т.д.
На века.

----------


## Avia M

> На века.


Ничто не вечно... :Smile:

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Ничто не вечно...


Согласен)
ВПП ВМБ Катаока, Шумшу.

----------


## Avia M

> ВПП ВМБ Катаока, Шумшу.


Случаем бухту Касатка не посещали? Там тоже старый японский...

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Случаем бухту Касатка не посещали? Там тоже старый японский...


Нет, на Итурупе ещё не был.
Пока проводим поисковые экспедиции на Шумшу.
На соседнем Парамушире (ВМБ Касивабара) ВПП грунтовая, рулежки были деревянные.

----------


## Avia M

> Японская ВПП


Аэродром Кастрикум, север острова Уруп. 
Было две ВПП, одна  бетонная  вторая  деревянная...

----------


## Vovacii

Вот интересная информация по плитам и причинам их появления: https://aviaforum.ru/threads/aehrodr...271n7600014735

----------

